# Holiday Stress



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

So, the "season to be jolly" rapidly approaches (although some might argue it started in June







)Does anyone feel like going into full on hermit mode and not coming out until say mid February? Does anyone else feel anxious about this kind of holiday period, and if so how do you cope if hermit status is not a viable option?Hints and tips welcome.....


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

editor, I am dreading the holidays too. In fact I'm dreading winter altogether. I just think about how the holidays and winter will be over before we know it. I do the minimum necessary and try to relax. I don't take on any more responsibility than I want to. I keep my klonopin on hand too. I am already hibernating for the winter. I read alot and tend to read even more during the winter. Hang in there. I think alot of us anxious types find getting through the holidays tough.


----------



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

I think this time of year is hard for us all, kids home from school, money worries, winter months always make me feel down in the dumps. Sit tight for a few months and we'll soon be into spring!!


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2004)

heh, thankyou both for the replies!I do actually love this time of year - I am more an autumn/winter person than a summer one, so I don't suffer with SAD etc. which is a blessing!I guess I was just thinking more about the pressure of the holidays. And, it's really frustrating because I'd love to go out and about and do more, but sometimes it's hard.If you turn down invites, people get grouchy. If you accept and then have to back out, people still get grouchy. If people come to you, it's like OldWifey said, stress there as well. *And* then, you end up grouchy with yourself because anxiety + IBS just sucks. Can't seem to win?Tiss, good idea about taking on more than you can deal with: I'll try to do that!


----------



## KarenP36 (May 24, 2001)

Oh I want so much to enjoy Christmas like I use to...I think Christmas must be different with people who have endless amounts of money. They can buy whatever they want for whomever they want. If they don't want to, they hire someone to do it. They don't have to explain to their kids why they can't have everything on their list (although they should...).I think my biggest problems is teacher's gifts. I know that sounds strange but two of my three kids are special needs kids and don't just have one or two teachers but actually "teams", usually..two teachers, 2-3 aides, a social worker, an occupational therapist, a speech therapist, a nurse, a student coordinator. I can't afford what these people deserve and no matter what I get them they seem miffed about it. Then there are the bus drivers, etc. My nephews and neices only want gift cards now or money, not presents. Then there is the annual cookie baking with my mom and sisters. It starts out fun but after 5-6 batches of cookies we get pretty sick of it (and the cookies).God bless my mom, she is always happy about it and ALWAYS happy no matter what you buy for her. I guess I really have forgotten what the holiday is all about and stress too much about making everyone happy...


----------



## Sara Mudie (Apr 16, 2004)

The 'holiday' season also acts as a source of worry and dread rather than celebration for me. I've a November birthday and every year from then on through to Jan, I hate the pressure to socialise so much. I too wish I had a cave to go and hide in. I also keep things low key and don't over-commit if I can help it. There are a lot of people without IBS out there who are also not mad about this time of year so it's really not that unusual to be a bit quieter than some and just keep things special for those closest to you. The whole Christmas/New Year thing is so over the top anyway and we've all lost the true meaning of it - it's not about monetary values on gifts in my opinion, it's about showing those we love just how much they mean to us with well-thought presents and sincere good wishes. Sometimes just taking the time to listen to someone in the family who you haven't spoken to for a while can be a greater gift than the loveliest cashmere scarf or the like.And remember, those who think they have to do everything for everyone who asks, you'll be far less enjoyable company if you're anxious, nervous and exhausted from overdoing it. Try to do the things you feel you must but be prepared that you may not make it to all and have some good reasons up your sleeve if you don't want to tell people you're too ill. Take care and look after yourselves people. January will be here soon enough! A bientot.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

you'll be far less enjoyable company if you're anxious, nervous and exhausted from overdoing it. <<<That is SO true! I've decided recently to just not make social plans after work in the city because it's too stressful and the last time I did it, I was such an anxious mess by the time I got to the restaurant that I couldn't eat my dinner and kept apologizing about my nerves and the time with my friend was not enjoyable really. She was sweet about it, but I was just like "What is my problem?!!" the whole night.


----------

